# easiet soft corals to care for?



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

i dont really know much about soft corals and stuff and im wondering what would be the easiest to care for? Im talking about things like mushrooms and so forth


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes mushrooms ricordia, and zoanthids is a start. Stay away from leathers for now as they are a little harsh if they die.


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

id say shrooms and zoo's


----------



## andiruleu (Jun 10, 2005)

what about polyps?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Zoanthids and palythoa's are considered polyps.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

um may I just recommend star polyps I've had good luck with them so far and they seem to like my lighting.

All I had to do was just stick the frags in my tank, and watch them grow!

Do know that this is just a sugestion, and I don't know how good they will do for long, but just FYI I can see new ones poping up already!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

C.D. said:


> id say shrooms and zoo's


Agreed. Shrooms and Zoo's are very easy. They even grow under RO lights.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yup, as everyone said. exactly what i have for sale... only $12.99 ship


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

what u got illnino.. pics?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

ill pm you tomorrow with some zoos.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

what kind of coral you have shipped for $12.99 i'd like to check it out.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

what about xenia? ive heard it's pretty easy to get to thrive.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes xenia is pretty easy.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Puff said:


> what about xenia? ive heard it's pretty easy to get to thrive.


Yep, Xenia's are quite simple to care for. Quite possibly my favorite coral, especially the white pom-pom variety. Only problem is putting up with the 'melt downs'. Also often times they will not pump.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

im getting a bunch from a local reefer i know. his are amazing. they pulse like crazy, are a really nice pink colour...and he said he'd give me a bunch for free whenever im ready for it.lol


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

this is really easy to care for.

http://akamai.edeal.com/images/catalog3684.../img3042393.jpg


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

what is that? ^^


----------

